# Würmer und die Wurmerde



## Dany73 (26. Dezember 2006)

Jetzt habe ich mir hier alle Themen durchgelesen und habe eine Frage zur Wurmerde. Die gekauften Würmer beim Händler werden ja immer mit Boden geliefert. 

Ich möchte gerne mal wissen, welche Würmer Ihr beim angeln nehmt und wie Ihr sie nach dem Angeln haltet.
Habt Ihr Erfahrung bei Tau oder Mistwurm mit unterschiedlicher Erde oder stellt Ihr die Erde selber her? Habt Ihr ein "Rezept" zur Erde für Dendrobenas oder Laubwurm?


----------



## Koalabaer (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Würmer und die Wurmerde*

Meine Dendrobenas halte und züchte ich in fest verschließbaren alten Farbeimern.Die Betonung liegt auf,,fest''.Im Boden und Deckel hab ich 2mm Löcher gebohrt.Das ganze hat ca.10Liter
Inhalt.Davon habe ich mehrere um nicht andauernd die Burschen zu stören.Als Substrat benutze ich Graberde.In diese gebe ich von Zeit zu Zeit Papier und Kartonschnipsel.Nicht das Hochglanzpapier sondern zb. die Tageszeitung.Das alles steht kühl und dunkel im Keller.Jetzt noch schön angefeuchtet aber nicht zu naß.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Dany73 (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Würmer und die Wurmerde*

Wieviel Litter Graberde von den möglichen 10Litter Inhalt nimmst Du dabei?

Habe auch schon mit Wurmerde probiert. Wenn ich nach einem Angeltag nach Hause komme werden meine Würmerchen dann immer umgebettet. Eine Kunststoffwurmdose mit ausreichend Luftlöchern im Deckel und einer besonderen Füllung halten dann die Würmer über 4-5 Wochen in einem guten zustand. Nach dieser Zeit verfüttere ich die Würmer dann nur noch an den Flußbarsch im Aquarium welcher sich sichtlich über diese Nahrungsangebote freut.

Die besondere Mischung setzt sich wie folgt zusammen: Unterteil einer Eierverpackung (10er Eier) in einem Litter Wasser aufkochen und zersetzen lassen. Den Brei dann entwässern (grob auspressen) und mit einer Handvoll Laub (getrocknet) verrühren. 5 Esslöffel benutzem Kaffeepulver hinzugeben und untermengen. That´s all.

4-5 Wochen sind für die Würmer dann kein Problem auch ohne Kühlschrank. Sie werden nicht Matschig oder Trocken. Länger halte ich Sie nicht da sonst der Barsch zu kurz kommt.

Erfahrungen mit Würmern aus dem Garten habe ich auch gemacht nur ein nachträgliches halten war weniger vielversprechend. Oft konnte man die Würmer dann nach dem öffnen der Wurmdose schon riechen. Liegt wohl an den verletzten Würmern, welche beim ausgraben keinen Ersthelfer gefunden haben.


----------



## Achim_68 (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Würmer und die Wurmerde*

Moin Dany,

hier im Board ist schon einiges zum Thema Wurmzucht/ Aufbewahrung geschrieben worden:

Viel Spass beim durchstöbern :q


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=60872&highlight=wurmzucht

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=74742&highlight=wurmzucht

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=73350&highlight=wurmzucht


Oder direkt auf die Suchseite:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/search.php?searchid=2369862&pp=25


----------



## Dany73 (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Würmer und die Wurmerde*

Danke Achim. Diese hatte ich nicht gefunden!


----------



## Sparky1337 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Würmer und die Wurmerde*

Moin moin wollte nur mal wurm futta posten xD züchten kann man rot und mist würmer aber wenn man nen kompst hat kannst im garten Tau würmer suchen und mit rein tun die bleiben da also bei mir =) 

Eierkartons und braunen Wellkarton weicht man einen Tag ein, zerreißt alles in Stücke, wirft die Kartonstücke wieder ins Wasser und zerkleinert alles mit einem Betonmischquirl an der Bohrmaschine. Alternativ kann man auch zerrissene Zeitungen (kein Glanzpapier) nehmen, hier genügt eine Stunde einweichen. Die Karton- oder Zeitungspampe stopft man in einen Hemdsärmel, den man zuvor abgeschnitten und unten zugeknotet hat, legt das offene Ende um und stellt sich so lange auf den Ärmel, bis kaum noch Wasser aus den Ärmel austritt. Dann holt man die feuchte Pappmasse aus dem Ärmel, zerbröselt sie und legt sie ca. 1 Stunde an die Sonne zum Nachtrocknen. Die Pappmasse sollte erdfeucht sein.
- Speziell für Mistwürmer empfiehlt sich folgende Mischung: 10% Kaffeesatz mit Filtertüten, 20% Erde von Maulwurfshügeln, 20% leicht angefeuchtete, zerpflückte Eierkartonpappe, 40% Mist (nicht von Schweinen !!!), 5% Obstabfälle und 5% Gemüseabfälle. Den Boden legt man mit einer etwa 3-5 cm dicken Strohschicht aus.
- Um Tauwürmer zu hältern, weicht man zerrissene Eierkartons ein, drückt sie gut aus und vermischt die Kartonstücke mit reichlich Laub, Kaffeesatz und wenig Erde. Oben legt man noch eine Schicht Moos auf. Diese Mischung darf nur eben etwas feucht sein. Das Moos sollte man ab und zu wechseln.


----------



## Acidbirdy (30. April 2007)

*AW: Würmer und die Wurmerde*

Moin moin!

Sehr gute Tipps zum Hältern den kleinen Kriecher.

Ich habe mir von einer Kartbahn alte Reifen besorgt, 
Wellpappe, Eierkartons, u.ä. eingeweicht in den Hohlraum am Rand gepackt. den Turm aus 4 Reifen in nen alten Farbeimer.
Den Innenraum mit Komposterde aufgefüllt (sind schon würmer drin).Den Obersten Reifen leer lassen wegen Klimatisierung, in die Öffnung nen passenden Tontopf.

Als Futter nehm ich Streu und Heu von meinem Karnickel, Teereste, Kaffeesatz, Eierkartonschnipsel und ähnliches.
Die Erde die dabei herauskommt kann ich wunderbar für meine Bonsai als Dünger verwenden (andere Pflanzen freuen sich ebenso über die Erde)

Das ganze steht bei mir im Schlafimmer im Angelschrank (meine Freundin ist nicht begeistert, sind aber noch keine rausgekommen)

Viel Spaß beim ausprobieren, hält sich schon seit 1 1/2 Jahren und die Kleinen vermehren sich prächtig


----------



## Forellenhunter (30. April 2007)

*AW: Würmer und die Wurmerde*



Acidbirdy schrieb:


> Das ganze steht bei mir im Schlafimmer im Angelschrank (meine Freundin ist nicht begeistert, sind aber noch keine rausgekommen)


Garantiert, da würd ich zu Hause rausfliegen, so gern meine Freundin auch die Fische ist, die ich damit fange.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Felipe95 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Würmer und die Wurmerde*

Auch wenn dieses Thema hier schon ein wenig veraltet ist, habe ich jedoch noch eine frage zu dem thema !
habe nun schon viel über Graberde für die Wurmzucht gehört und das diese viel genommen wird.
Nun die frage:
-Ist Graberde ungedüngt ?
-Wo kann ich Graberde kaufen muss ich da zum friedhof latschen oder gibtsdas auch in ner Gärtnerei ?

Hoffe ich bekomme trotz des älteren Thema (von 07) eine antwort !

MfG Felix


----------



## Barsch-Guru (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Würmer und die Wurmerde*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Auch wenn dieses Thema hier schon ein wenig veraltet ist, habe ich jedoch noch eine frage zu dem thema !
> habe nun schon viel über Graberde für die Wurmzucht gehört und das diese viel genommen wird.
> Nun die frage:
> -Ist Graberde ungedüngt ?
> ...


 
Also, ich war letztens im Baumarkt und hab nach ungedüngter Erde gefragt. "Gibt´s net", hat die Verkäuferin gesagt. 

Ich hab dann bei meinen Eltern den Komposthaufen "geplündert", was soll ich sagen, hab da ca. 300 Tauwürmer in meiner Kiste sitzen die sich pudelwohl fühlen und sogar schon Nachwuchs "produziert" haben. 

Also, wenn Du einen kennst der einen kennt der einen Komposthaufen hat, würde ich an deiner Stelle darauf zurückgreifen. 

Meine Wurmkiste sieht so aus:
Unten mit einer dicken Lage Zeitung (feucht gemacht) ausgelegt, Erde drauf, zwischen rein ein- zwei Eierkartons und Kaffeesatz, auf die Erde etwas Laub und das Ganze mit Moos zugedeckt und oben drauf wieder eine Lage Zeitung und alles gut befeuchten aber auf keinen Fall zu nass! 

Und ganz wichtig! Keine toten oder auseinander gerissenen Würmer in die Kiste! Da gehen sonst nämlich alle(!) ein!

Grüße Alex


----------



## Micha:R (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Würmer und die Wurmerde*

moins Ich benutz normale Ackererde das  klappt  genau so


----------



## flexxxone (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Würmer und die Wurmerde*

Wenn Ihr Erde aus 'nem Komposthaufen nehmt, dann passt aber auf, dass da kein anderes Viehzeug drin ist!

Bei mir waren so gaaaanz winzige weiße Fliegen oder Würmer (konnt's nich genau erkennen) und die haben meine Tauis gefressen :c

Jetzt muss ich wieder auf'm Fußballplatz rumrobben...|uhoh:
(hoffentlich nehm'se mir nich hops :q:q)

gruß
flexxx


----------



## Tobi94 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Würmer und die Wurmerde*

Kann man auch ganz normale Blumenerde nehmen?
Wir haben nämlich so viel davon....


----------



## Barsch-Guru (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Würmer und die Wurmerde*

Ich bin da kein Spezi drin. Allerdings ist in handelsüblicher Blumen- oder Pflanzenerde immer Dünger drin. Und ob das so gut für die Würmchen ist... 


Grüße Alex


----------



## Tobi94 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Würmer und die Wurmerde*

hmmmmm also wo soll ich dann die erde herbekommen??


----------



## Barsch-Guru (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Würmer und die Wurmerde*

Es gibt doch bestimmt auch in Essen Komposthaufen oder nicht?


----------



## Eur0 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Würmer und die Wurmerde*

Kokos Block geht auch  den mischt mann mit 1/4 substrat aus dem kompost und eingeweichte zeitung.


----------



## Barsch-Guru (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Würmer und die Wurmerde*



Eur0 schrieb:


> Kokos Block


 

Für´n Hinterwäldler (mich), was ist das?


----------



## Tobi94 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Würmer und die Wurmerde*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Es gibt doch bestimmt auch in Essen Komposthaufen oder nicht?


Ja klar, allerdings haben wir keinen zu Hause.


----------



## Felipe95 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Würmer und die Wurmerde*

Ok Danke für die schnellen vieln antworten !
Ich werde ma trotzdem bei uns im Baumarkt nach der so genannten Graberde nachfragen oder einfach nach ungedüngter erde !
Unser Nachbar hat einen Komposthaufen aber ich glaube der nimmt die erde daraus extra für seine Blumen weil die ja 100% Bio ist und so voll fett humus was auch immer eben voll die gute erde sein soll !
Meine ellis erlauben mir net nen Komposter anzulegen weil sie sagen das sie schon ma einen im garten hatten und der loggt allmögliches Fiehzeug an ratten,Tauben usw. eben naja

Habe schon eine wurmzucht aber erst seit nun einer knappen woche die erde habe ich von Maulwurfshügeln!
Bin 3 Tage lang mit rucksack,tüte und klappspaten durch Vorsfelde im wald und feld gefahren!
Und ich habe dann die erde noch stundenlang durch n ziemlich feines Futtersieb gerieben umm steine,fiecher und anderes zeug rauszubekommen, aber die erde geht übels schnell trocken, so dass ich fast jeden tag bis jeden 2. anfeuchten muss.
Halte die Würmer in einem alten Aquarium von 60x30x30 cm größe, überlege ob ich in 2-4 Monaten bei der "Volkszählung" sie in eine regentonne Umsiedle is einfach pracktischer !
habe aber ma gehört das die würmer in so runden gefäßen dann immer im Kreis krichen und das net gut ist glaube das aber net würklich oder is da was drann ????

Würde mich über viele Tipps freuen  

MfG Felix


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Würmer und die Wurmerde*



Falk1 schrieb:


> Egal welche Würmer,
> alle in eine Box mit Schlitz im Deckel.
> Dann frisches Moos in die Box.
> Würmer oben drauf.
> ...


 

Genau so mache ich das auch!
Aber Achtung: nicht ZUVIELE Würmer einbringen und das Moos auch tatsächlich austauschen, dann braucht es keine "Wurmerde" oder anderes.


----------



## Eur0 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Würmer und die Wurmerde*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Für´n Hinterwäldler (mich), was ist das?



schau mal hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Kokos-Erde-Kokoserde-Cocos-Pflanz-Substrat-NEU_W0QQitemZ190311568032QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDE_Haus_Garten_Garten_Pflanzenzubeh%C3%B6r?hash=item2c4f7412a0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## heinmama (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Würmer und die Wurmerde*

Hallo, 

vielleicht kommt die Frage des hälterns für mich nicht in Frage, denn bei uns auf dem Lande kann man mit einer Mistforke und
einen Eimer 30-40 Würmer sehr schnell finden, die Erde entnehme ich immer den Blumenbeeten meiner :lFrau (hoffentlich liest Sie das nicht, ansonsten gehe ich heute abend wieder angeln). 

Die restlichen Würmer die ich über habe gebe ich dann samt der Erde wieder ins Blumenbeet zurück.

Viel Erfolg noch


----------

